# Siphon/vacuum questions



## Dobbs92 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi, During water changes I am hoping to be able to siphon water from my future tank straight out the window. However, I have noticed that units like Siphon-Kleen only come with a six foot house. I will need about double that length. Does anyone know what kind of union I would need to purchase to join the Siphon-Kleen tubing to another six feet of identical tubing? Another idea is a Python. So, for you Python users, will it fit onto a 3/4" male threaded laundry faucet? Thanks for your help.


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi there... Don't know how much help I can be... but I use a python.. 50 feet and I screw it on to my laundry room faucet.. I don't use the seperate brass?? adapter I just use the green plastic piece and screw it directly on to the faucet. The faucet is the inney/male and the green is the outside/female. I think it is 3/4 but I'm not sure.. It's just a regular laundry room cheap faucet.. I use the python un attached to the faucet and just suction/siphon the tank water outside and then screw the python on to the faucet to fill the tank..HTH Sue


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey Dobbs92, If I was you I would go to home depot, lowes or your local hardware store. They will have hose barbs and many other types of connections that you can use to add more hose to your Siphon Clean. I just had to replace some parts for my python, this is where I got them.

http://www.petsolutions.com/Default.asp ... D=94000076


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Does anyone know what kind of union I would need to purchase to join the Siphon-Kleen tubing to another six feet of identical tubing?


I'd also suggest the clear vinyl tubing from the home improvement stores. You can use the 
barb fittings to join two pieces, but as cheap as the hose is, just get a single piece as long as you 
need. It's only a few dollars. It's may be cheaper than getting 6 feet and a fitting. Once you 
couple that, it creates a place at the fitting where it could clog.



> So, for you Python users, will it fit onto a 3/4" male threaded laundry faucet?


Yes, that's what it's made to fit.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> laundry room faucet


That is a MHT thread, male hose thread. Same as a garden hose.
HTH :wink:


----------



## Dobbs92 (Dec 15, 2008)

Beautiful! And thanks. I just bought the laundry faucet to replace one of bathroom faucets so the Python will fit if I go that route. Tim, I'm a little confused. If I buy a say 12 foot length of clear tubing I still need to attach it to a suction vacuum, correct? So, are you suggesting that I buy the vacuum (Siphon-Kleen for example), disattach the vacuum part and reattach it to the matching size clear tubing that I get from Home Depot? I hate to sound like a simpleton but I think things will get much clearer once I've got everything in my hands and I'm up and running. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Tim, I'm a little confused. If I buy a say 12 foot length of clear tubing I still need to attach it to a suction vacuum, correct? So, are you suggesting that I buy the vacuum (Siphon-Kleen for example), disattach the vacuum part and reattach it to the matching size clear tubing that I get from Home Depot?


Yes, just replace the hose that's too short with the longer one, so you don' t have a coupling in the 
middle. I buy the tubing and put my own clear acrylic tubing on the end, since I'm vacuuming sand, not 
gravel. Lots of options when making your own. I have several for different purposes. With the python, 
it connects a few feet from the vacuum tubing, so you can put together different types of vacuum tubes at 
different lengths, if needed, and just unscrew one and attach the other. I have longer and shorter ones, 
since I have different size tanks, some bare bottom, etc. I have several different siphon kleen type tubes, 
and a few different vacuum tubes for the python. Sometimes I want to use a python and other times I 
want to siphon into a bucket. I get the acrylic tubing at a local plastics shop, but you can find it online 
too. And python fittings are easy to find.


----------



## Dobbs92 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks again Tim. I don't know if I want to do a DIY so I'll probably stick with either the Siphon-Kleen with longer tubing as you suggested or the Python. You mentined that your own getup works best on sand. I'm planning on pool filter sand as my substrate so will the Siphon-Kleen or Python work for me if I keep them a half inch or so above the sand? Thanks once again.


----------



## shub (Nov 17, 2008)

I use the siphon also. I attach a plastic wand, about 20inches long, to the small end of the siphon. I use 2 rubberbands. I let the tubing extend about 3in past the wand. Fill the large end up and dump it out the window. By the time I'm done cleaning, I use about 1-2 gallons and just refill with watering bucket.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> will the Siphon-Kleen or Python work for me if I keep them a half inch or so above the sand?


If you're talking about the wide tube, I don't think it'll work well. Here's a video that may help. I just add 
the acrylic tube to the end of the flexible hose to get better control.

Cleaning sand substrate


----------



## shub (Nov 17, 2008)

No, only use the wide end to scoop the water up into your tubing, then dump the wide end out the window.


----------



## Dobbs92 (Dec 15, 2008)

OK, the video (funny but I've watched it before but forgot - senior moment) make sense and looks simple enough once I develop the touch. I can see where the rigidity of the acrylic tubing would help with control. I'm going to see if I can pick up a Siphon-Kleen at the LFS and if I can, I'll bug you one more time as to where online to get the acrylic tubing and how to attach it to the Siphon-Kleen tubing. I did a quick check online for the acrylic and either it's too wide in diameter, or you have to buy a gazillion feet. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong places. Again, thank you.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

I use a plain old gravel vac, then get the siphon started into a bucket, and then put the hose from the gravel vac inside the end of a long length of 3/4" tubing.... this sends the wate water out the back door.

The problem with hose barb couplings is that the ID is pretty small, and then you lose a significant amount of suction.

-Ryan


----------



## Dobbs92 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm sorry but I think I'm missing something. Are you using the wide rigid end of the vacuum to vacuum the sand and simoly coupling the hose end to another piece of 3/4 inch hose to get it out the door? I ask as it seems that I need to use the narrow hose itself in the tank for the correct suction on sand. Hey, did you ever have a problem that turned out to be simple but at first you just couldn't put it all together? That's where I'm at right now. Thanks!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I had a chance finally to get some pics of what I put together. It might give you some ideas.

Two different siphon tubes










The python modification.










If you get the right size acrylic tube, you can just warm the end of the hose in hot water and push it on. 
When the hose cools, it'll contract around the acrylic tube. No clamping is necessary. I had to get a 
little more creative with the smaller siphon tube. I used a larger acrylic tube as a coupler and glued it 
to a smaller tube. Makes for a nice siphon for tanks with smaller fish. The siphon bulb is from python
and it comes with the fitting for both the larger and the smaller tubing as shown.

Here's an acrylic tube source, although if you can find a local plastics shop you'll save on 
shipping.

Delvie's


----------



## Dobbs92 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Tim. Sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words. Your setup with the python squeeze bulb looks about like what I was thinking of. I know that I'm beating this to death but what size clear tubing (I.D.) are you using to attach to the Python bulb? Then I will buy a piece of acrylic tubing from Delvie's (I can't get this stuff locally here in the valley) with an O.D. to match the I.D. of the tubing so the tubing can be heated and slipped on. Right? Also, I assume that I can attach a second line of tubing to the outgoing side of the bulb and have the end of it outside the window when I start the bulb and begin siphoning? Lastly this setup will give enough suction for a 22 inch deep 125 gallon aquarium? Thank you for your patience. You've been a great help and hopefully this will conclude my inquiry!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I can measure them tonight. I think it's the same ID as the python hose. Of course it is, actually, 
because that's what it's made for, doh!. I'll get the ID and OD tonight for all of the hoses and tubes that I 
used.

I use the bulb on the end because once the siphon starts, I remove it. It flows better, I've found. If you 
can attach the siphon tube to the tank long enough to get the siphon started and then remove the bulb 
and hang the end out the window, that'd work. It just takes a few squeezes of the bulb. As far as having 
enough suction, it all has to do with the hose end being lower than the tank water. You just can't siphon 
uphill.

And, yes, I just heated the vinyl tubing end in a pitcher of hot water for a few minutes and pushed it onto 
the acrylic tubing. Once cooled, it's hard to remove. You can see the one for the python is barely on 
there, but doesn't fall off. It's tight.


----------



## Dobbs92 (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok, I'll check back tonight. And, once again, thank you for all of your help!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok, got the dims

For the python mod:

The flex hose is 1/2 ID; 3/4 OD
The acrylic tube is 1/2 ID; 5/8 OD

The acrylic tube OD is bigger than the flex hose ID, but it'll go on once you soften it, and the size 
difference is what holds it on. You may only get it shoved on less than an inch, but that's better 
than having to use a clamp. Once the hose cools, it clamps tight.

For the larger siphon tube:

The flex hose is 1/2 ID; 5/8 OD
The acrylic tube is 3/8 ID; 1/2 OD

Because the OD of the acrylic tube is same as the ID of the hose, this one slid in further, but 
still needed to soften it and it holds also once cooled.

For the small siphon tube:

The flex hose is 1/4 ID; 3/8 OD
The acrylic tube is 1/4 ID; 3/8 OD

I used a piece of 3/8 ID acrylic on this one as a coupler. I could have used a 3/8 ID flex hose, 
but didn't have any handy, so improvised.

HTH


----------



## Dobbs92 (Dec 15, 2008)

Got it! I'm going with the larger siphon setup. I can get the flex tubing locally but will have to order the acrylic tubing and Python squeeze bulb online. I'll let you know how it goes once everything arrives and I've tried it out. Thank you again for spending so much time on this. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Thank you again for spending so much time on this. It is greatly appreciated.


You're welcome. Glad to help. :thumb:


----------

